# where do you hang your towels to dry?



## nascarbebe (Nov 4, 2006)

We are redoing our bathroom and we need to buy some towel bars. DH is against the double towel bars because he claims the towels would be too close together to thoroughly dry, but we're running out of options as our family grows. DH and I shower every morning and the kids shower regularly. We have 2 kids with another one on the way and we all use the same bathroom because it's on the same floor as the bedrooms. When the kids' towels are dry I usually fold them and put them away since they usually dry over a chair but I don't want to get in the habit of having hanging towels all over the place.

What do you do in your home? Do you use hooks? That's what we had before with one towel rod. But I was thinking of getting two (double?) towel rods and putting one high and another one below for the kids. I've seen that before but DH is kinda against it...he's so picky!


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, we have a bunch of hooks in the hallway so we hang then out there. That way they dry faster and are not kept damp by the wet air constantly being produced by the bathroom. Plus we have a really really small house, so we have a bookcase in the same small hallway as our "linen closet" so it all works out.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I've never had a problem with my towels fully drying on my double rack. But, it is right above a heat vent. I hang mine behind my bedroom door on a hook, so does my daughter. I hang the younger girls towels in the bathroom. My husband showers in the basement and throws his over a bunch of junk.


----------



## SuzyLee (Jan 18, 2008)

We have 2 long bars that can each fit 2 towels. The std. length towel rods only fit one towel- grrr.

When I lived in an apt. with 4 girls and 1 bathroom, we each had a towel rod on the back of our bedroom door. We hung our towels to dry in our rooms. It worked great- the bedrooms have lower humidity so the towels dried fast, and the bathroom wasn't cluttered up.

I don't like hooks bc I think the towels take too long to dry and get musty. You could put a towel bar on the door and one on the wall, though.


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

We just hang ours on the shower curtain rods and one rack on the wall. We're not picky and I don't really care what it looks like, I just need something to spread a towel out on to dry. Hooks would keep too much of the towel bunched together for us and they wouldn't dry well and get all funky.

I can say that a double towel rack would be a problem in our home because most of the year it's very humid here and you have to really spread your towels out for them to dry well.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Our master bathroom has a double rod. DH folds his towel in half and hangs it on the rod closest to the wall. I fold my towels in thirds and hang them on the rod furtherest from the wall. In any given area, there are five thicknesses of towel hanging there. They dry fine. After washing, I only dry towels in the dryer for 30 minutes and they hang dry on the rods the rest of the time. After showers, we just hang them up. They are always dry for the next shower and we've never had any moisture issues.

However, we live in San Diego and the climate is probably drier here most of the year. It is currently our wet season, though, and the towels still dry just fine. Air flow is really the key. We keep all doors open (except while showering) for maximum air flow. Our bathrooms have fans permanently attached to the light (at the switch), so when the light is on the fan is running and air is circulating.


----------

